# Dark Souls 3: Eid Farrons Wachhunde



## Glantir (17. April 2016)

Hey wie der Titel schon sagt geht es um den Eid Farrons Wachhunde, laut beschreibung soll man zur Verteidigung des Gebietes als Phantom geruffen werden wenn andere Spieler in das Gebiet kommen. Ähnlich wie am Mondturm in Dark Souls 2 oder bei dem Eid des Rattenkönigs.

Bin jetzt in dem Gebiet Farrons Feste länger unterwegs gewesen ohne das etwas passiert sowohl mit als auch ohne Glut und der Eid ist natürlich ausgerüstet im Inventar. Also versteh ich den Eid falsch oder mach ich etwas falsch? Das keiner in dem Gebiet rum rennt kann ich mir jetzt nicht so wirklich vorstellen....

Es leuchtet ständig das Wolfssymbol oben bei der Lebensleiste....

Vielleicht weiß ja einer wie das genau läuft....

Ähnliches ist auch bei den blauen Wächtern aber da kann es auch einfach dran liegen das kein Mensch mit dem blauen Pfad rum rennt ^^....


----------

